# Comparative Data on Wiki about DC and AC



## LeTank (Jun 24, 2008)

This is just good reading material mostly, but gives you some good sources as well to research if you are still unsure which motor is for you.

About half way down the page I am giving is a nice comparative data graph.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_motor

Gives advantages and disadvantages of both motors.


----------

